# YouTube: Trans-Siberian Express, Moscow-Vladivostok



## GoldenSpike (Apr 5, 2010)

In July 1996, six of us did the Trans-Siberian train trip Moscow-Vladivostok - 6,100+ miles/7 time-zones/7 day trip. According to Wiki it is merely the third longest continuous service in the world. The first two are also in the region but involve travel into China.

One of my travel mates sent me this awesome link below. I wanted to share this with all of you fellow lovers of rail passenger service or have dreamt of making this trip. There is lots of footage of other rolling stock and yard activities as they pass through cities.

In a joint project by Google and Russian RR, two digital movie or video cameras were affixed to each side of the train and recorded high-quality imagery of, I'm assuming since I haven't seen it all, most of the entire length of the trip in daylight. It was posted on YouTube.

The first segment is moments before leaving Moscow. Each segment will automatically feed to the next the entire trip that are anywhere from a minute long to 30 minutes and more. Or you can pick and choose along the route noted for scenery. While playing, a Google virtual map below tags along to note the location.

In the upper right corner you can choose 'Rumble on Wheels' which is the sound recorded. Or you can pick Russian music for flavor as the scenery and culture passes by.

Enjoy!

http://www.google. ru/intl/ru/ landing/transsib /en.html


----------

